# Milestone 2 roms/ 2.3.4 GB announcement/D2G



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night I discovered with minimal effort we can run just about any moto rom there is based on similar devices, especially Milestone 2 roms. I will be posting here how to port them over with an overlay so you should be able to use them. In the development forum I have a thread with an anouncement that we have yet an even better version of blur I am working on. This will help development with newer lib's, especially since they were originally geared towards GSM and sit perfectly happy on our kernel/baseband.

Edit: This same overlay will work on D2 roms so Liberty fans can rejoice


----------



## ngocha2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

MIUI 1.9.9 Milestone 2 
http://115.com/file/e657u5h6#


----------



## arturocald (Jun 27, 2011)

Does miui for ms2 boot?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Havent tested it


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way, wouldn't these Milestone 2 libs make the camcorder record HD video like Milestone 2 itself does?

The camera is, afaik, the same, no?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> By the way, wouldn't these Milestone 2 libs make the camcorder record HD video like Milestone 2 itself does?
> 
> The camera is, afaik, the same, no?


Yep it would, it has 720p defined in the build.prop.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome! Sorry if this is a noob question, but if tethering is expected to work with this milestone rom, does that mean the radio is being altered in a way that won't let us VZW customers do a simple install? Will we need to use radiocomm to get back on the verizon network?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

The radio was NEVER altered by vzw even with .607! I don't know why people think it is. The fact is they altered the os and that seem edit is changing something inside of it. But yes tethering works oob with this as VZW hasn't messed with it at all.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent, I look forward to it!

Edit: I just had an intiguing thought...if VZW hasn't meddled with this rom, will it still have a US GSM carrier lock?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes as that actually is in the baseband. The baseband and kernel are the same as .607 (needs to be flashed on top of it) It just happens to be a verison of blur that is from overseas and sits happily on our kernel. VZW's tethering block was inside the rom


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

And we need a bootloader unlock to meddle with the baseband ourselves...tricky...thanks for the great info!


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm salivating here bro. Can't wait for this.


----------

